
SSH Key Collision Found on GitHub - nerflad
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/942938543608938498/photo/1
======
lotyrin
What are the odds? Is this another CVE-2008-0166 style bug?

~~~
nerflad
Sounds like that could be a possibility. I found a Stack Exchange answer with
a great explanation of the reason that might happen[0].

[0]:[https://security.stackexchange.com/a/70696/106972](https://security.stackexchange.com/a/70696/106972)

